# Schwinn repair kit ?



## teisco (Sep 23, 2021)

Working on a Schwinn Voyageur at the moment and need some tools. I would like to find a reasonable (new or used) repair or work kit for this type of Schwinn. Need spoke tool, chain tool, wrenches or tools for crank and other moving parts removal or replace. Looked on Amazon but there is a million different types so hope to narrow it down to what I need for early road bikes from you guys. 
Thanks


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 23, 2021)

Must have bike tools | The Workshop
					

Hi. I am new to the hobby, what would be considered the must have tools for our bikes?  Vince




					thecabe.com


----------



## teisco (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone?


----------



## kostnerave (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi teisco,
 I would take your bike to your local bike shop, where they service bikes, and tell them you would like to do your own servicing on your vintage bike. Ask them what tools you would need to remove the cranks, bottom bracket, headset, freewheel or cassette and service the hubs. If they are a good shop, they will have no problem telling you what tools you should pick up. I worked in a family run Schwinn shop for eleven years, and I helped many people get their bicycle tool boxes started. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## eeapo (Sep 24, 2021)

kostnerave said:


> Hi teisco,
> I would take your bike to your local bike shop, where they service bikes, and tell them you would like to do your own servicing on your vintage bike. Ask them what tools you would need to remove the cranks, bottom bracket, headset, freewheel or cassette and service the hubs. If they are a good shop, they will have no problem telling you what tools you should pick up. I worked in a family run Schwinn shop for eleven years, and I helped many people get their bicycle tool boxes started. Good luck and have fun!



Good advise!


----------

